

George Clooney on Tesla - IBM
http://blogs.wsj.com/corporate-intelligence/2013/11/11/george-clooney-adds-to-teslas-bad-news-month/?mod=trending_now_2

======
byoung2
#5 on the list for any new technology is going to have problems, whether it is
a social network, iPhone, or car. I'm sure all car makers had hiccups along
the way to their first 100k cars. When they've sold millions of cars, they
will have the issues ironed out.

